# U-he Diva & Repro on sale for 50% - redundant if i have Arturia V collection 6?



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 4, 2019)

Is it redundant in this case? 
And isn't Diva, as a 7 or 8 years old vst is "old news"?


----------



## ReversedLogic (Feb 4, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Is it redundant in this case?
> And isn't Diva, as a 7 or 8 years old vst is "old news"?



They are both awesome.

Not sure what you mean by "old news" - Diva does a fantastic emulation of some vintage synths and for that purpose it is still one of the best you can get.


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 4, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Is it redundant in this case?
> And isn't Diva, as a 7 or 8 years old vst is "old news"?



The u-he synths are in a different league, if you ask me...
So: no, i absolutetly don't think they are redundant.

Comparing Repro to Diva i think Repro is a huge leap in terms of emulating the analogue sound.
(I still hope, there will be an updated version of the Diva filters one day...)
Still, both have quite a different character; Diva is leaning a bit more towards the softer side.


----------



## hansandersen (Feb 4, 2019)

What about Zebra2? I've wanted that for so long :(


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 4, 2019)

I also think U-he is in a different league than the NI offerings,these are great synths!
Zebra and Hive will be updated to Z3 and H2 pretty soon that's why they weren't updated for this sale. I am a bit surprised they didn't update Bazille for this sale,it's awesome but I guess a bit more of a niche product.


----------



## hansandersen (Feb 4, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> I also think U-he is in a different league than the NI offerings,these are great synths!
> Zebra and Hive will be updated to Z3 and H2 pretty soon that's why they weren't updated for this sale. I am a bit surprised they didn't update Bazille for this sale,it's awesome but I guess a bit more of a niche product.


Do you you when?


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 4, 2019)

Hive in about 2 months,Zebra 3 I'm not sure but from what we hear it's getting closer........


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 4, 2019)

Diva is amazing. Haven't heard anything like it (well, a lot like it but not as good). 

Repro 1 and 5 have some serious balls (as does Bazille).


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 4, 2019)

Both amazing synths - they're in the top tier of VIs for me. I'm just disappointed you can only get the other products by buying the full bundle. I already have Diva, Repro and Color Copy and there's no 'complete my bundle' option.


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 4, 2019)

Diva is so smooth and creamy. It's like jumping into a bathtub of flan.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 4, 2019)

ReversedLogic said:


> They are both awesome.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "old news" - Diva does a fantastic emulation of some vintage synths and for that purpose it is still one of the best you can get.


The "old news" is refering to the talk about coming up with a Diva mk2.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 4, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> What about Zebra2? I've wanted that for so long :(



For the NI limited time offer, all products included in the offer must support NKS. Zebra doesn't support NKS.



Living Fossil said:


> (I still hope, there will be an updated version of the Diva filters one day...)



Diva 2 will happen sometime. But Zebra 3 first.



kgdrum said:


> Zebra 3 I'm not sure but from what we hear it's getting closer........



Not this year, though.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 4, 2019)

I have Repro and it's awesome. Really makes me question if there
is a reason to get hardware DSI synths. It's that good. I'm contemplating the bundle, but I would like to know if it's one bundle license or individual licenses. I would then be selling my extra copy of Repro.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 4, 2019)

You actually keep the preset packages,selling Repro is a separate thing.


----------



## BezO (Feb 5, 2019)

I was just thinking the same thing. What does Diva do that something in the Arturia V Collection doesn't?

Seems like the answer is quality/preference.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 5, 2019)

Diva isn't redundant in _*any*_ case. It's one of the best instruments you'll ever buy, and I know quite a few folks here agree with me. Don't even hesitate, total no-brainer if you want a terrific synth. Makes Arturia look a little suck (well, I can't say that about the entire Arturia line, because there are some pearls there imo).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 5, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> What about Zebra2? I've wanted that for so long :(



I think LF mentioned something along the lines of "you can't really lose with U-he". As far as the synths I own (Zebra/HZ, Diva, Bazille) I completely agree.


----------



## BezO (Feb 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> ...Makes Arturia look a little suck (well, I can't say that about the entire Arturia line, because there are some pearls there imo).


Which of the Arturia Collection do you think are bad? And is it the sound in general or bad replication?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 5, 2019)

BezO said:


> Which of the Arturia Collection do you think are bad? And is it the sound in general or bad replication?



Not a super big fan outside a few patches from ARP, CS, Continental and Mini Vs. I've owned so much of their stuff but ended up selling most of it. I have Spark, which is probably one of their best imo.

Like I mentioned, I don't want to come down too hard on Arturia, because I can recall off the top of my head certain patches I'd rather not live without.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 5, 2019)

What I should have said was: if someone offered you the Arturia collection vs. Diva or Zebra/HZ, dive all over the u-he with a passion and vengeance heretofore unheard.







Really.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Not a super big fan outside a few patches from ARP, CS, Continental and Mini Vs. I've owned so much of their stuff but ended up selling most of it. I have Spark, which is probably one of their best imo.
> 
> Like I mentioned, I don't want to come down too hard on Arturia, because I can recall off the top of my head certain patches I'd rather not live without.


Interesting to find out when. 
I think that the u-he stuff sounds awesome. 
But Arturia updated their older stuff to V3, changed the filters etc. 
The new stuff, on the other hand, is in another league. Take their emulation of the buchla easel for example. It taxes your cpu and for a good reason. 
As for NI, well it depends. You got instruments such as Monark which sound amazing.


----------



## BezO (Feb 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> What I should have said was: if someone offered you the Arturia collection vs. Diva or Zebra/HZ, dive all over the u-he with a passion and vengeance heretofore unheard.


Ha!

I did go with the V Collection over Zebra2 this holiday season.




Goldie Zwecker said:


> Interesting to find out when.
> I think that the u-he stuff sounds awesome.
> But Arturia updated their older stuff to V3, changed the filters etc.
> The new stuff, on the other hand, is in another league. Take their emulation of the buchla easel for example. It taxes your cpu and for a good reason.
> As for NI, well it depends. You got instruments such as Monark which sound amazing.


I meant to ask when as they did update since many last heard. I really like the V Collection. I almost went for Zebra2 instead. Never really considered Diva as the Arturia Collection seemed to cover that and more.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 5, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Interesting to find out when.
> I think that the u-he stuff sounds awesome.
> But Arturia updated their older stuff to V3, changed the filters etc.
> The new stuff, on the other hand, is in another league. Take their emulation of the buchla easel for example. It taxes your cpu and for a good reason.
> As for NI, well it depends. You got instruments such as Monark which sound amazing.



I'll have to get my head out of my Orchestral Tools and update my stuff...it's been awhile so I might have written out of ignorance re Arturia. If so, please forgive.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm addicted to this guys youtube channel. Great comparisons and reviews.

Diva vs Monark vs Legend vs Model D


Jupiter 8 VST Shootout: Roland Cloud vs Arturia vs Diva



U-he Repro-1 vs Pro-One


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2019)

It's all so subjective and Arturia is very good.
I've had the V Collection since V3 and I currently have V6 and I agree it has improved. 
For me U-he's synths for the most part are almost always my 1st choice(I have everything except Hive which i will get soon).
I might be biased but to my drum damaged ears U-he's synths sound more like real analog synths. While Arturia can be very good at times to me there's an Arturia sound and sheen that often seems to be present and often sounds almost right but usually still sounds like a synth plug to me.
I played with some great synth players in the 70's,80's etc... (who worked with people like Bowie,Herbie etc....) more often U-he,Xils sounds like the real thing to me.
But it's all so subjective......


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 5, 2019)

it's not so subjective when they are objectively trying to emulate a reference

that being said; u-he > arturia


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 5, 2019)

XILS IV is a terrific synth with a bit more of a learning curve than the u-he stuff. Other great niche synths are Wavegenerator/Wavemapper, Largo, Synplant...all very inspiring.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> with a passion and vengeance heretofore unheard


Love this! Not sure I know how to dive in with a vengence, but it sounds great.  I agree. Synths are an area where samples seem to fall short by comparison, but I'm not sure exactly why. The silky smoothness mentioned above.

Now I have to hit the can "with a passion and vengeance heretofore unheard." :D So useful!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> XILS IV is a terrific synth with a bit more of a learning curve than the u-he stuff. Other great niche synths are Wavegenerator/Wavemapper, Largo, Synplant...all very inspiring.




Agreed I also love Largo


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 6, 2019)

You really want to update your sound, buy the u-he and learn all you can about those synths. I took a long course on Zebra and Diva from ADSR and gained serious programming power, but there are plenty of other great resources to become a supa-synth programmer.

So, yeah you can go cuckoo all over the plentifully good u-he presets, but you only become a master when you learn the specific programming for the instruments.

Just my opinion.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 6, 2019)

All of this is purely my opinion of course. I love U-he and I don’t think you can go wrong with any of their synths. Don’t forget the freebies either (Podolski, Tyrell and Beatzille are all great and quite capable). Nothing against Arturia at all but I don’t think their emulations are as good. Diva can get very close to my Juno 106 sound. RePro is loads of fun and the CPU hit for me is slightly better than Diva. I never had much to do with Prophet back in the day so I’m not trying to recapture “that sound”. As for, “Is Diva getting old?”...nope! It’s one of, if not the best analog emulations available.

If you’re undecided, there are free demos of both U-he and Arturia products. Have at it!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 6, 2019)

It's just...I've learned years ago that opening Diva (sometimes I'll use Monark, but nowhere near as much) instead of ARP or Mini V is a sure bet. I'll find or create the sound I want fast with Diva, including my own lengthy list of presets. Arturia just doesn't have the workflow or incredible sound that Diva does imo. Want a great Jupiter emulation, for instance? Open up Diva.


----------



## redlester (Feb 6, 2019)

I have had Repro and Zebra for some time, and added Diva yesterday. 

The only downside to Repro and Diva is the CPU hit. Unless your computer is a beast, be prepared to do much freezing of tracks if you want more than one or two instances.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 6, 2019)

Or just set quality to "draft".


----------



## redlester (Feb 6, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Or just set quality to "draft".



Does that make them sound like Arturia?


----------



## KMA (Feb 6, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> I'm addicted to this guys youtube channel. Great comparisons and reviews.



I'm enjoying watching these.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 6, 2019)

redlester said:


> Does that make them sound like Arturia?



You got me cracking up! You rule, dude.

Post of the day my friend. (still grinning).


----------



## redlester (Feb 6, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> You got me cracking up! You rule, dude.
> 
> Post of the day my friend. (still grinning).



Ha ha. Actually I have the V Collection and I think Arturia get some over the top criticism, but I do agree there is something not quite "there" with the sound of their analogue synth recreations, eventhough I love the GUI's. I do like the organs and the Fairlight and Synclavier recreations very much though.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 6, 2019)

redlester said:


> Ha ha. Actually I have the V Collection and I think Arturia get some over the top criticism, but I do agree there is something not quite "there" with the sound of their analogue synth recreations, eventhough I love the GUI's. h.


I think their Buchla Easle is top notch


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 6, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I think their Buchla Easle is top notch


+1 !!


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 6, 2019)

redlester said:


> Does that make them sound like Arturia?


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm demoing Repro-5 and trying to compare it to Arturia's Prophet V. The most significant difference in sound that I've noticed so far is that a lot of the controls (such as filter ADSR) on Prophet V can be, for lack of a better term, set more perfectly than Repro's. Repro seems to be modeling the hardware ADSR limits while Prophet V allows you to go past them. In practical terms, this means that if you completely zero things out in both synths, Repro sounds more alive than Prophet V. You have to back a bunch of Prophet V's controls off from their min/max points before it actually sounds like Repro.

Like for example, Prophet V's voice detune needs to be at around 33% before it sounds like Repro's voice detune at 0. And Prophet V's ADSR values need to be backed off to like the third tick mark before they sound like Repro at min/max.

I haven't done much testing beyond this, but it's pretty clear that u-he's design philosophy is to model the strict limitations of the hardware's controls while Arturia's is to allow you to blow right on past those limitations (and accidentally lose the character of the synth if you don't know what you're doing). I wonder if part of the reason people think Arturia's models sound bad is that people are unknowingly setting the synths up in ways that are, in fact, uncharacteristic of the hardware being modeled -- not because the models are bad, but because the models don't tell you where the hardware limits are.


----------



## JPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Comparing arturia and u-he comparing toys (arturia) to tools.(u-he). btw toys can be fine some uses but to me arturia stuff is very boring mainly.


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 6, 2019)

Some other differences between Repro-5 and and Prophet V:

Some of the knobs scale differently on Repro vs. Prophet V. On ADSR, for example, middle ranges seem more similar across the two synths than extreme ranges. U-he gives only 0-100 numbers whereas Arturia gives frequency values, ms values, and so forth. Some of Arturia's knobs are set up so they don't scale linearly, which I expect is because they generally seem to cover larger ranges than u-he's.

The waveforms for oscillator B seem to sum with one another very differently on the two synths.

The LFO/Noise control in the Wheel Mod section behaves differently. Arturia's implementation of the noise seems fully random at max value, while u-he's doesn't really sound like a noise signal at all to me.

Repro's voice detune seems to run at different frequencies across the keyboard whereas Prophet V's seems to run at a constant frequency.

I still want to try to do some preset matching between the two now that I have a clearer understanding of the interface differences, but so far I'm really not seeing Repro doing anything that Prophet V can't beyond the fact that the larger parameter ranges make Prophet V harder to use. The major differences seem to lie in the way the two companies have implemented extensions to the hardware. U-he has a bunch of effects and additional under-the-hood tweaks, and Arturia has generally larger parameter ranges and the ability to chain with the Prophet VS. But I'm not seeing any clear indication that Repro "sounds better" than Prophet V.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 7, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Some other differences between Repro-5 and and Prophet V:
> 
> Some of the knobs scale differently on Repro vs. Prophet V. On ADSR, for example, middle ranges seem more similar across the two synths than extreme ranges. U-he gives only 0-100 numbers whereas Arturia gives frequency values, ms values, and so forth. Some of Arturia's knobs are set up so they don't scale linearly, which I expect is because they generally seem to cover larger ranges than u-he's.
> 
> ...



So have you composed anything with Repro yet?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 7, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> I'm addicted to this guys youtube channel. Great comparisons and reviews.
> 
> Diva vs Monark vs Legend vs Model D



Interesting in this thread's context. Diva doesn't come out very good when it comes to specific model d emulation. Perhaps it emulates other synths better.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 7, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Diva doesn't come out very good when it comes to specific model d emulation. Perhaps it emulates other synths better.


Diva isn't supposed to be an emulation of any specific hardware synth. It's derived from several of them.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 7, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> Diva isn't supposed to be an emulation of any specific hardware synth. It's derived from several of them.


So, from the "it emulates these vintage synths better than arturia does" narrative, it's now "it isn't supposed to be an emulation of any of these synths". Nice one.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 7, 2019)

to be fair to all the products, I own one emulation that is as close to spot-on as it gets, the timewARP 2600 - and yes, I have the hardware, so I can compare directly. And even so, I enjoy the hardware more than the software, but the software is so much less work<G>! Horses for courses!

NI had a Prophet 5 clone years ago, Pro-53. It was not a spot on emulation of any Prophet 5 I ever played, but it was close to some of them. More to the point, I loved playing it. It sounded awesome, if not exactly like the hardware.

Korg has an emulation of the MS-20 (another bit of hardware "taking up space") and I like it a lot. But it doesn't sound, or behave, exactly like my nearly 40 year old hardware. Who is to say which one is right? In fact I find it somewhat odd that the TimewARP 2600 is so close to my more than 40 year old hardware. The thing is, I have a ton of fun with both the hardware and the software MS-20, and the software lets me do things I'd need a soldering iron to do with the hardware.

Drifting back to the topic at hand, I think Repro 1 and Repro 5 sound great, they have become two of my favorite software synthesizers, and they definitely suggest (command) similarity to the Pro 1 and Prophet 5. The important thing though is that they sound great.

Same goes for Diva - I never really considered it an emulation of any specific hardware, but it has the vibe of hardware synths of old, at least for me. And it can create some really interesting sounds!

The Arturia synthesizers are an interesting collection. I think, from memory for the most part, that several of them do more than suggest their lineage. I like their Arp 2600, but it is not a spot on emulation, at least not of my hardware. It is, however, fun, and allows me to create some interesting sounds I might not have found with the other two. The Synclavier? I have no idea how accurate it is, but I love playing around with it. Same goes fr many of the others.

All these things are tools. I am certain I have way too many software synthesizers. WAY TOO MANY! But I enjoy using them, so I guess I'll keep them.

Bill


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 7, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, from the "it emulates these vintage synths better than arturia does" narrative, it's now "it isn't supposed to be an emulation of any of these synths". Nice one.



It's actually "you are getting one of the best sounding synths on the market that, after the user spends time studying up on programming the damn thing, can inspire you to come up with your own instruments". 

The V, Jupiter, Prophet, etc. patches sound terrific to me.

I guess the real bottom line is, if you already own Arturia and like it, why would you even care about Diva? You already have an analogue synth that satisfies you, so have fun using it!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 7, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's actually "you are getting one of the best sounding synths on the market that, after the user spends time studying up on programming the damn thing, can inspire you to come up with your own instruments".
> 
> The V, Jupiter, Prophet, etc. patches sound terrific to me.
> 
> I guess the real bottom line is, if you already own Arturia and like it, why would you even care about Diva? You already have an analogue synth that satisfies you, so have fun using it!


I'm sure about repro 1/5. Trying to make up my mind about Diva. That's the story.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 7, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, from the "it emulates these vintage synths better than arturia does" narrative, it's now "it isn't supposed to be an emulation of any of these synths". Nice one.


That's because, as someone mentioned, it isn't emulating a specific synth, but is more of a semi modular synth where you can choose different parts modelling parts of different hardware synths.

*Edit* the best way to make up your mind is just trying the demoes tbh. They just have some cracking every couple of minutes but are fully functional.


----------



## Stanoli (Feb 7, 2019)

If I want analog ITB, Diva is my go-to VST.
Especially for pads and leadsounds it is hard to beat.
Diva has a certain warmth in the sound that I like.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 7, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, from the "it emulates these vintage synths better than arturia does" narrative, it's now "it isn't supposed to be an emulation of any of these synths". Nice one.


I've had a similar problem with parts (not all) of this thread, which is one reason I posted my comment about Diva not being a literal emulation. I generally think that comparing Arturia's emulations and Diva is somewhat of an apples-to-oranges situation. That's in the context of talking about "which is more authentic?" In the context of "which sounds better to me", comparisons are completely valid -- if necessarily subjective.

Repro is more directly comparable to Arturia's Prophet, because -- unlike Diva -- it is meant to be an emulation of a specific Sequential Circuits synth.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 7, 2019)

JPQ said:


> Comparing arturia and u-he comparing toys (arturia) to tools.(u-he). btw toys can be fine some uses but to me arturia stuff is very boring mainly.



Arturia's Buchla Music Easel is superb, so are their DX7, CMI, Synclavier, Vox and Farfisa emulations. Far from "toys".


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 7, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Arturia's Buchla Music Easel is superb, so are their DX7, CMI, Synclavier, Vox and Farfisa emulations. Far from "toys".


And their sem pro v.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 7, 2019)

It's OK. Sometimes I feel I can get closer to that signature SEM sound with Diva, or with OP-X Pro II...


----------



## JPQ (Feb 7, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Arturia's Buchla Music Easel is superb, so are their DX7, CMI, Synclavier, Vox and Farfisa emulations. Far from "toys".



i dont tested them and toy is here relative thing. btw i have their free minimoog and isem for ipad very likely i going use lter one for sometihn i buyed it becouse is only fee ipad synths where interface is nice size and portable insipration kit wanted sometime simple but not too simple. ssaddly i cannot yet test buchla music easel. becouse needs newer os version i dont want upgrade becouse very likely i then need upgrade logic. i very likely discontinue in mac side.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 7, 2019)

Not so sophisticated with subtleties and get lots of these goodies in Omnisphere 2.5 /Trilian & Analog Lab 3. 
Dunno anything about 'free' minimoog ???

DIVA is truly tempting, if it yet adds to current libs. Have Repro1-5 and u-he is definitely cool.


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 8, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> So have you composed anything with Repro yet?


Not yet. Still just doing side-by-side sound design comparisons of the two. I expect performance is one of the areas where Repro shines compared with Prophet V because one of the things u-he did in their modernization was to allow velocity to be easily linked to filter controls. Arturia retains the original behavior, though I think it's possible to access some velocity controls by chaining with Prophet VS.

And that really is the selling point of Repro vs. Prophet V, in my opinion. U-he's done a really good job of making the synth approachable for a modern user, and the addition of things like velocity-based filtering, independent voice panning, and on-board effects give it a more modern workflow than Prophet V, which imitates the old school hardware layout much more closely. I think a choice between the two comes down to whether you'd rather have u-he's modernizations or Arturia's inclusion of the VS/hybrid mode.


sostenuto said:


> Dunno anything about 'free' minimoog ???


Back in 2012 there was a promotion where they gave away a stripped down version of the Minimoog.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 8, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Still just doing side-by-side sound design comparisons of the two.


in case you don't: keep in mind that the scaling and parameter ranges of those old synths vary a lot. take two real prophets and compare them side by side: they will sound different and behave different. 30 years and also environmental influences do a lot to analog circuits. on top, in many cases, things were altered during the entire production run. sequential did this a lot, those synths were pretty much hand made and changes + improvements of the PCB were nothing unusual.


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 8, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> in case you don't: keep in mind that the scaling and parameter ranges of those old synths vary a lot. take to prophets side by side and they will sound different and behave different. 30 years and also environmental influences do a lot to analog circuits. on top, in many cases, things were altered over time. sequential did this a lot, those synths were pretty much hand made and changes + improvements of the PCB were nothing unusual.


I've actually been surprised by how alike u-he's and Arturia's recreations of the underlying hardware sound. To me, the core sound seems like the thing that's actually the most similar across the two synths. There are definitely differences -- the most major I've found being that the waveforms on oscillator B sum differently -- but in most cases I've found so far, if I use only the parameters that are common between the two synths, I can create the same sound. Not just in a _yeah, I can tell that's supposed to be the same model of synth_ kind of way but in an _I literally can't distinguish between the two_ way.

Granted, I haven't looked at frequency spectrum analysis or anything like that -- I'm just going by ear -- but I went into this kind of assuming that u-he would be the clear winner, and that's not the case at all.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 8, 2019)

I found that once in the mix, u-he is the clear winner, whereas Arturia's older emulations are quickly buried by other stuff. They don't hold out in the mix well and require much more additional processing to make them worth while. With u-he, they fit the mix like a glove.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, ended up getting both. I guess i couldn't go wrong with either for 50% off the price.


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 10, 2019)

Playing around with more complicated sounds, the differences in additive waveforms between Repro-5 and Prophet V become a pretty big deal. Looking at Repro factory presets, a lot of the depth and punch seems to come from this sort of layering, but trying to duplicate it in Prophet V gives me a thinner, looser sound. So it looks like this is the place where the two sound models really diverge.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 10, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Playing around with more complicated sounds, the differences in additive waveforms between Repro-5 and Prophet V become a pretty big deal. Looking at Repro factory presets, a lot of the depth and punch seems to come from this sort of layering, but trying to duplicate it in Prophet V gives me a thinner, looser sound. So it looks like this is the place where the two sound models really diverge.


My dillema was never around repro. Only about Diva. Anyway, doesn't matter now.


----------



## JPQ (Feb 14, 2019)

Even Diva is heavy for my mac i buyed it.Now i feel i dont need much else for synth sounds what i now have. expect softube modular and komplete upgrade someday and imposcar 2.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 14, 2019)

My only disappointment so far is that i found out too late (my fault) they don't come in standalone. So i have to start cubase each time i want to play these...


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 14, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> My only disappointment so far is that i found out too late (my fault) they don't come in standalone. So i have to start cubase each time i want to play these...


Yes, this is the thing that I dislike most about the SF player as well. Sometimes I just want to noodle about without having to start up the DAW (very much a first world problem, I know). Is there a good, stand-alone VST player? I presume Komplete Kontrol would work for Diva and Repro because they are NKS compatible, but is there something that works generally for VSTs?


----------



## tosza (Feb 14, 2019)

Just use savihost as a 'standalone' player...it's small, fast and easy.


----------



## brynolf (Feb 14, 2019)

Reaper starts up in about a second


----------



## JPQ (Feb 14, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> My only disappointment so far is that i found out too late (my fault) they don't come in standalone. So i have to start cubase each time i want to play these...


There is some lightweight vst hosts what you can start faster.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 15, 2019)

I have Zebra 2 and Zebra HZ and love them. I don’t have any of the products in the U-He bundle and very tempted. I’m just wondering about Repro and Diva. My synth knowledge is pretty limited and I’m curious what it is they bring to the table. I’m still trying to learn Zebra and concerned I’ll just be buying more stuff. What are the main differences between them all? I can hear they all sound different but I’m unsure what makes them different.

The main reason I am tempted at such a cheap deal is because if they are anything like Zebra then I’m sure they are amazing. I guess it whether I “need” them.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 15, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> The main reason I am tempted at such a cheap deal is because if they are anything like Zebra then I’m sure they are amazing. I guess it whether I “need” them.



While Zebra is a modern digital, half modular synth, Diva is an analog emulation with a semi modular twist and Repro is specifically emulating the analog synths prophet and prophet 5. Diva sounds great, and can do some beautiful smooth sounds and actually sounds very analog, and same goes for Repro, it just has more bite than Diva. Both are really beautiful, but wether you need them or not? Only you know.

Go to U-He's website and download the demoes, play around with them and try out the presets. You'll figure out wether you need them or not.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> The main reason I am tempted at such a cheap deal is because if they are anything like Zebra then I’m sure they are amazing. I guess it whether I “need” them.



As DrivinginSpace said Diva & Repro give you more of an Analog flavor than Zebra,yes they are *AMAZING *and they're *GORGEOUS!!!*
Diva and Repro give you different colors for the pallette and imo they are a bargain w/ this sale.
Whether you need then is a different story,I have lots(too many) synths including Omni but U-he for me are my absolute favorites.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 15, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> As DrivinginSpace said Diva & Repro give you more of an Analog flavor than Zebra,yes they are *AMAZING *and they're *GORGEOUS!!!*
> Diva and Repro give you different colors for the pallette and imo they are a bargain w/ this sale.
> Whether you need then is a different story,I have lots(too many) synths including Omni but U-he for me are my absolute favorites.





jononotbono said:


> I have Zebra 2 and Zebra HZ and love them. I don’t have any of the products in the U-He bundle and very tempted. I’m just wondering about Repro and Diva. My synth knowledge is pretty limited and I’m curious what it is they bring to the table. I’m still trying to learn Zebra and concerned I’ll just be buying more stuff. What are the main differences between them all? I can hear they all sound different but I’m unsure what makes them different.
> 
> The main reason I am tempted at such a cheap deal is because if they are anything like Zebra then I’m sure they are amazing. I guess it whether I “need” them.



Here I’ll say it. You need Repro.


It’s awsome. It’s probably the reason I haven’t bought a real DSI prophet yet, it’s that good. You get actually get two synths with it. 1 & 5


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 15, 2019)

The u-he demos are fantastic as well as they are very playable and let one get a good feel for the synth.


----------



## TGV (Feb 16, 2019)

I had already played with Repro when u-he was testing the filter implementations, but back then I considered it a bit "meh": better than what I had, but only just so, and fairly limited in its scope. I always thought Diva would be of more use. For this sale, I demoed them again, and I have to admit I completely misjudged Repro: what a lively thing it is. If you program a simple string pad, it sounds more interesting and alive than a similar patch in other plugins with a similar architecture. The resonance also has a very natural, "organic" response that somehow is easier to use than in other plugins.

Repro's secret effect weapon must be the "RESQ" pedal, though: we all know how to add distortion or drench a pad in reverb, but RESQ can really shape a sound. I don't think I've seen anything quite like it in my limited experience.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 17, 2019)

Got the bundle. DIVA here we go!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2019)

Yeah I caved and bought it earlier too. Very nice bundle!


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 17, 2019)

I've had some fun running some simple (but warm and ballsy) Diva and Repro patches through UA Fault. A little can go a long way with that effect but the u-he synths are so... something.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 18, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> I've had some fun running some simple (but warm and ballsy) Diva and Repro patches through UA Fault. A little can go a long way with that effect but the u-he synths are so... something.



What is UA Fault? I tried searching, can you provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 18, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> What is UA Fault? I tried searching, can you provide a link? Thanks.



https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/unfiltered_audio_fault.html


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 18, 2019)

Just used Diva and Repro 5 for first time. Just amazing. Gonna take me months to learn these properly.


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the link brenneisen!

I should have posted that! They and Soundtoys have some of my favorite effects for fun! And FabFilter... And GlitchMachines.

Damn. Back on topic. Diva and Repro are amazing!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 19, 2019)

The FX sound so good in Repro 5. So so good! So happy I bought this. Going to buy a Kontrol S61 mk2 to make use of the NKS. Any excuse haha!


----------

